# I have a baby



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

So I had to foster 2 eggs from 1 pair that stopped sitting on them to another pair that had all infertile eggs. Well 1 baby hatched yesterday and it is a lutino. They where already feeding it. The other pair started laying another clutch and are sitting on them. I also have a white faced pair I just set up. Hoping for lots of babies soon.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats on the baby!

Is your next pair both whitefaces? Are you aware that pairing like to like mutations results in smaller, less healthy babies? A good pair that will still give you some whiteface chicks is a whiteface and a split to whiteface.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Congrats on the babies ! Sounds like your hoping for lots


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw congrats on the baby


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the little beaks of joy!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a second baby. Yes they are both whitefaced. One is a pied and the other is a pearl. They have 2 clutches each year for the last 2 years and all babies are healthy. They are little small, 85 to 90 gr. But they are healthy. They came to be as a pair a few years ago and they have beautifull healthy babies. I have 6 pairs and I usually set up 3 pairs at a time.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new babies!  It's very eggciting! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It really would be nicer for the babies if you paired them with different mates...the cockatiel species is going backwards in development because of like-to-like pairing and other issues. The average weight of pet cockatiels has dropped 10 grams in the last ten years because of incorrect pairing. Just an idea to consider..


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats on the babies Debbie! I expect some pictures in the near future


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well babies are doing very well. The foster parents are great. This pair seems to have infertile eggs but are great foster parents. Pulling them soon for handfeeding.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pictures*

Here is 2 pictures of my 2 new babies. They are 3 weeks old.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, they are precious!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Adorable !!!! Such cute little faces


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

OMG they are soooooo cute!!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Bailey - I am curious as to where you got this information.  Its been a topic of discussion among several NCS breeders and it would be very helpful to have the source to back up the facts. Several folks have argued that the weight has dropped because breeders are no longer breeding for monster birds but rather long and elegant birds. Others claim that some like to like pairing is helpful when increasing size. I feel for the most part that like to like does decrease size but have never had a reliable source for the proof. 



bjknight93 said:


> ...The average weight of pet cockatiels has dropped 10 grams in the last ten years because of incorrect pairing. Just an idea to consider..


----------

